# Multiple fatalities



## cichlidsguy23 (Aug 12, 2012)

All but one of my guppies have died. Some kind of silent killer is well killing them. They stop eating and then they dont swim anywhere and just float in the corner at the top and then they are dead. It only happens to the adults none of the babies have died yet. What is happening?! Ps my water quality is good, fed twice a day, 8-12 hours light, no predators , small amount of plants and only non guppie in there is a clown pleco


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

ph? kh? anmonia, nitrite, and nitrate? Guppies I found do like harder water.


----------



## 118869 (Apr 24, 2012)

did you add any new fish to the tank recently? do you have a heater in the tank? too big of a change in temperature may have shocked them


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

Same situation in my tank. The young are thriving but getting the odd adult death here and there.. I thought maybe my male-female ratio was too even and perhaps the males were stressing the females. Not the case because some males were dying too.
Harder water? I will try it.


----------



## cichlidsguy23 (Aug 12, 2012)

No new fish, male female ratio was good it was 4 females to 1 male. How would i go about increase the hardness?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

How about do a water testing first n let us know the reading.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

They definitely need some hardness. I add a tiny pinch of African rift salts to add hardness. But if you add too much you would get ph 8. 
At home I had shrimp mineral additive so I added that. That tank...has hundreds of moss balls and never do a wc. They are thriving.


----------

